# A Costume Without a Costume.



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hee! Perfect for you.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

I'll make mine creepier but it will still be pretty funny with fat t-shirt guy riding it.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

omg I loooove it!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

That's... Actually, really adorable! And I hate spiders...


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

perfect execution!

amk


----------



## TylerDust (Apr 28, 2012)

*you are right*

you are right


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nope, can't see why you would like that one at all 

That is very cool, as well as comical. Done as a Black Widow with red eyes, that could look quite sinister


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

awesomeness!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

That made me laugh! Thank you!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

You need to make a sinister version Spider Rider.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

savagehaunter said:


> You need to make a sinister version Spider Rider.


So, how many votes does that make now?


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Just saw this and I love it!


----------



## mastazero (Mar 18, 2012)

*how do you do*

you are right


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

That is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

What's under it that moves it and how do you steer it? 'sound was off - did I miss something?


----------



## Finpecia (Apr 3, 2012)

*responses very*

this is bump!


----------



## knguyen (Jun 25, 2012)

That's AWESOME LOL. I totally want one of these!


----------

